# Tehran a city full of hospitality



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Tehran the Iranian capital a lot of people I than haves a bad image about it but they must start don't listening to bad media and go and see it by them selves, Tehran is a old city with many modern architecture and historical places and people that everywhere around you are very hospitality and warm sow I say visit Iran.

Tehran the Iranian Capital









Milad tower the 4th highest telecomuncation tower in the world.










Lighting on the Milad tower just amazing, unique in the world!










East Tehran from above.










A park in Tehran.










Building in Tehran.










Some pictures of people in Iran,Tehran.


















Snow in Tehran


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran at Night Life*


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

oh, sorry for my bad english, i thought i'd see pictures of hospitals everywhere LOL, just checked in dictionary.com that hospitality is not a hospital LOL


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Irani people are very pretty, and the last pic with the city snowing is gorgeous!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran*


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

i bet half the people clicked on this thread to check out the babes


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great city!


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

look nice, i like the pictures from up above


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran at night*


----------

